# New pics of my BNR34 from trip to Poland



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

This year, just like last, me and my girlfriend went to Poland for the event GT-Polonia. We were 52 cars this year that went from Sweden and Norway to take the cars out on track for three days. You can find some pics from the event in my gallery which can be found here.

Now over to the pics of my car. The updates are some parts from Top Secret: Front bumper, carbon bonnet, carbon rear diffuser and a carbon splitter which is still in the garage but is going on the car very soon. The sideskirts have been on the car for a while.


















































There´s also a huge pic here:
http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs303&d=06274&f=IMG_5227.jpg

Hope you like it?! I sure do!  :smokin:  

/Perra


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

awesome pics - looks like a helluva time you had there


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

love that car


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

hyrev said:


> awesome pics - looks like a helluva time you had there


Thanks! Yes, it was great except the fact that I blew a turbo when on track and had to drive the car home with the other turbo "disengaged" to avoid doing more damage. Must be some kind of record for driving a Skyline the longest with a broken turbo!?  Did roughly 1000miles on the way home...  



JapFreak786 said:


> love that car


Thanks a lot! 

/Perra


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Perra,i love your car, you have made a 34 look sooooo good.
Very nice choice of add ons..

Pierre


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Perra great pictures - can you tell me more about this event please?


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

*R34 Carbon Fibre*

Hi Mate,

Great Car!!

I am adding carbon fibre to my car,but i can't decide whether to have 
carbon bonnet or carbon front fenders or both.What make of bonnet do you have?

Cheers,


Mark.


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

stupid question: are those the standard sideskirts? and is that the standard bayside blue colour? it looks amazing!


grtz


----------



## smokin (Jun 30, 2006)

By the looks of the exoctica on show, it may a normal local 'mini-meet'  
Certainly a few pounds on show there!!!


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

That is one beautiful car! :thumbsup:


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words, guys! Really appreciate it! 

Cem: The event is orgainzed by a Swedish guy that´s got Polish "heritage". He´s got the connections in Poland to make this happen. We drive from Sweden during the Sunday, sleep one night in Berlin and then on Monday morning meet up with the "security" at the Polish border. The security guys are the local Harley club in Poland. Very cool guys! Then it´s lunch and info at the track and in the afternoon it´s driving with instructors. The whole day of Tuesday and Wednesday before lunch it´s "open pit lane" which means you can drive as much as you want. Then on Wednesday afternoon it´s "examination". This year it was three sections of the track that was judged for points between 1 and 5. The guy that won got a full score: 5,00! All three top positions were taken by experienced Porschedrivers.

In the evenings there´s dinners and then for those who want; some party out on town.  The cost this year was roughly £1250 which includes the hotel in Poland, the security, the rental of the track, lunches and dinners for three days. Not to bad I think. It´s definately a lot of fun for the money! 

Even thow the homepage is in Swedish, you can at least see something here:
www.gt-polonia.com

There should have been an FXX attending but the owner had to work. 

You can find pics from last years event here.
I especially like this pic from last year. 












Mark: If you read the first post, you´ll see that I´ve written that it´s a Top Secret bonnet. 

grtz: The sideskirts are also from Top Secret. And yes, the car is standard BB. 


/Perra


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

I love the choice of rims (Volk TE37's) And the rest of the car is top notch too. Have to put some pics of that on my PSP..... :thumbsup:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Looking sweet, Perra. Definitely an excellent combination of parts - very tastefully done. Actually, looks sort of familiar. 

Cya O!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

looking good as always perra!

hope you dont mind but now have my new desktop wallpaper


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks guys!

Gio: What can I say? You´ve got excellent taste!  I just need a few hundred more horses to match the looks now. Bring on the winter...  
BTW, what suspension do you have on your car? I´m using Ohlins and couldn´t be happier!

/P


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

super sweet pix man!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Perra said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Gio: What can I say? You´ve got excellent taste!  I just need a few hundred more horses to match the looks now. Bring on the winter...
> BTW, what suspension do you have on your car? I´m using Ohlins and couldn´t be happier!
> ...


LOL! Isn't winter just a great time for putting the car under the knife! :squintdan 

I'm runing HKS Hypermax dampers. They were one of the first things put on the car and have actually been very good. If I had to do it again, I would probably go for the latest Tein Flex suspension, although you can't go wrong with Ohlins. Good stuff!

Cya O!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Here are a few more pics from today when attending JapMeet, the biggest car meeting in Sweden for Jap cars. Today the turbos are changed so I can run it until I put it into the garage for the winter and also the Top Secret front splitter is mounted.  

Hope you like it, I couldn´t be happier! 




















Partly cloudy today as you can see. 




































Bigger versions can be found in my gallery. Just click on the pics and they will be bigger. 

/P


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

god i love that car!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Great pictures Perra, car is looking better than ever. :smokin:

out of interest, how did the GTR compare with all the other exotica on the track?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Looks sweet Perra :bowdown1:


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks a lot guys! 

Dave, it´s actually very simple. The R34 is too heavy to be able to be a serious threat to any Enzo´s, GT3 CS´s or GT2´s. At least as long as I´ve only got less than 400bhp under the hood. Hopefully that figure will jump up a bit til next year and then we´ll have some more fun with at least the Porker-guys.  Big brakes are going on aswell this coming winter since that´s one of the things that give up first on track now. Must say though that the brakes hold up well considering the load they have to take. At the moment I´ve only replaced the pads (Ferodo DS2500) and the brake fluid (Castrol SRF).

/P


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Here´s a closeup of the new Top Secret bonnet and the new flush mount hood pins.  :smokin:











Couldn´t be happier, really. 

/P


----------



## smokin (Jun 30, 2006)

YUM YUM !!

A little NICER than my old ones


----------

